# all Data on a Slice just vanished :O



## draco003 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello

I'm in distress lol :x

well I was copying loads of info from slice to another, then I just got a warning that the slice is busy ?

when I went to see the files in that slice there was nothing there, as if everything went into /dev/null 

this is the output of `$ df -h`

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s2a    496M    262M    194M    57%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s2f    105G     22G     75G    23%    /usr
/dev/ad4s2e    496M    1.2M    455M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s2d    2.9G    740M    1.9G    27%    /var
[color="Red"]/dev/ad4s4      56G    2.0K     51G     0%    /opt[/color]
linsysfs       4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/sys
linprocfs      4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
procfs         4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /proc
```

and this is the output of `$ mount`


```
/dev/ad4s2a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad4s2f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s2e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad4s2d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
[color="red"]/dev/ad4s4 on /opt (ufs, local, soft-updates)[/color]
linsysfs on /usr/compat/linux/sys (linsysfs, local)
linprocfs on /usr/compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
```

the slice with problem is /dev/ad4s4

as you can see *df* shows 

```
Capacity: 0%
Size: 56G
Avail: 51G
```
 so my 5 GBs might have just gone into a blackhole but I'm sure they are out there in the universe ^^

I ran `# fsck -y` but with no luck, the data is just gone...


if it would help here is the output of `$ gpart show`


```
=>       63  488397105  ad4  MBR  (233G)
         63    3068352    1  !131  (1.5G)
    3068415  243876465    2  freebsd  [active]  (116G)
  246944880        912       - free -  (456K)
  246945792  120967160    3  !131  (58G)
  367912952  120484216    4  !11  (57G)

=>        0  243876465  ad4s2  BSD  (116G)
          0    1048576      1  freebsd-ufs  (512M)
    1048576    8281360      2  freebsd-swap  (3.9G)
    9329936    6236160      4  freebsd-ufs  (3.0G)
   15566096    1048576      5  freebsd-ufs  (512M)
   16614672  227261793      6  freebsd-ufs  (108G)
```

Any help would be appreciated guys 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 28, 2011)

Could it be possible the slice was not mounted when you copied the data?
Or the data was copied over a symbolic link that points somewhere else? What was the command you ran to copy the data?


----------



## draco003 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sure the slice was mounted as there was programs installed on that slice running at that time.

actually it wasn't copying data manually, I was running a *make* with *PREFIX*

`# make PREFIX=/opt WRKDIR=/opt`


----------



## draco003 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll give it a try with sysutils/testdisk

hope it works ^^ insha'Allah


----------



## draco003 (Oct 28, 2011)

*testdisk* & *photorec* both did nothing as they were just recovering the old deleted files but my data is not marked empty they are still there, but I can't show it...

*sigh* =)


----------



## fluca1978 (Oct 30, 2011)

It difficult to know what happened, since it is not clear what the program your ran (make) did on the disk. But if your data is still there you could recover it with low level tools. I don't have any idea of what happened.


----------

